# Signs that you bought ill-fitting sets of cycling shorts/bibs?



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I didn't really do in-depth investigating until today, wondering why some of my shorts get buried at the bottom of my drawers, since I tend to grab the most comfortable ones. I took one out and sat on my hands to feel where my sit bones were and felt the padding, and noticed my sit bones were right on the edge of the thick part, where it thinned to practically nothing on a set of Fox bibs. It seems the chamois was sewed on too low/rearward. I'm sure you guys can imagine this without pictures (if you do need a pic, click to see a raw "from the saddle" perspective, showing how the wide thick part is uselessly above and behind the saddle contact point)...

My sets of Rapha and Giordana shorts/bibs are at the top, but cost a pretty penny. Wish I could find more affordable sets that are as comfy. Anyone else notice this sort of problem with theirs?

Just FYI, I'm 5'7" and 30" 140 lbs, and ride a bit more leaned forward. I suspect that some brands of smaller sizes come with narrower chamois too, since on at least one I got a chaffed bad by the stitching on one pad (the zig zag style, not the looper-thread/flatlock or dual-row stitch). The crappy shorts would need to be tailored to make them even acceptable, repositioning the pads, and using a softer thread/stitch. If I ever wear these again, I'll try to remember to tug on my shorts before I sit, to pull the chamois forward so my sit bones actually rest on the thicker part of the padding.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Your balls are turning blue?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Varaxis said:


> My sets of Rapha and Giordana shorts/bibs are at the top, but cost a pretty penny. Wish I could find more affordable sets that are as comfy. Anyone else notice this sort of problem with theirs?


Don't think I've ever seen anyone on a mountain bike wearing Rapha! For that matter, not that many roadies, but they are awesome kit!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Found an article on this exact problem, with padding too far back:

Bend in the Road: Proper chamois placement is key - BikeRadar USA


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Monkey Butt!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, monkey butt is a good sign that something is wrong.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

moose knuckle


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> moose knuckle


Or in your case, camel toe. At least I think. I haven't checked.


----------



## bncrshr77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm still working on solving my issues but I do quite a bit of bikepacking and when I walk with the thickly padded shorts I get super chaffed on my "inner" butt cheeks... I can actually feel the shammy shifting sided to side and grating me... I've tried the top of the line and mid line Pearl Izumi spandex bike shorts with the same issue... Maybey I just have a really skinny butt and I've been thinking about some of their tri shorts with the thinner pad?


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

why did I have to click on the link to see the picture????

I knew I should not, but did it anyway :-0


----------

